# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Nexhmije Pagarusha

## Zana e malit

*NEXHMIJE PAGARUSHA ME 7 MAJ PATI DITELINDJEN E SAJ TE 72-te!*

Pasi i kalova tere temat ne rubriken "Muzika Shqiptare", ne menyre qe mos e rihap nje teme qe do permbante titullin e kesaj kengetareje te shkelqyeshme, verrejta qe s'kishte shkruar askush per te mrekullueshmen Nexhmije.

Une, me te pare nje tekst te shkruar ne nje gazete shqiptare qe kishte te beje pikerisht me veteranen e e kenges se bukur shqipe, vendosa qe tekstin ta botoj ketu, per te pasur sadopak njohuri mbi, sic e quajne ndryshe edhe "Fyti i kristalte".


Nexhmije Pagarusha sot mbush 72 vjet

-*Nuk e dij nese do te vazhdoj te kendoj. “Nuk ka kush te kompozoje. Edhe une nuk jam shume e interesuar..”
 Pagarusha beson se kenga e mirfillte do ta gjeje rrugen e vet, “pasi cdo   vrull kthehet ne lumin e vet”*


*Nexmije Pagarusha*   , *legjenda e gjalle e kenges shqiptare, sot mbush 72 vjet. Ajo u lind me 7 Maj te vitit 1933 ne Pagarushe te Malisheves.*

Dikush e quajti “Bilbili i Kosoves”, dikush “Mbreteresha e kenges shqipe”, dikush tjeter “Primadona e melosit popullor”, “Ema Sumak shqiptare”, “Madam Baterflaj”, “Fyti i kristalte”, etj.
Suksesin me te madh ajo e arriti me kengen “Baresha”, me tekst te Rifat Kukajt dhe kompozuar nga Rexho Mulliqi. Ka vite qe eshte larguar nga skena, por eshte rrikthyer vitet e fundit.
Ne vitin 1948 eshte pranuar si kengetare. _“Radioja aso kohe ka pasur vetem nje zyre dhe nje studio te vogel prej se ciles programi percillej drejteperdrejt. Duhej te zgjoheshim ne oren pese te mengjesit e te shkonim e te kendonim drejtepersedrejti...Koncertet kane ardhur me vone , shume me vone, ne kohen kur shkova ne shkollen e muzikes ne Beograd, pasi ketu nuk kishte. Atje kam pasur edhe paraqitjen e pare para publikut. Mirepo e nderpreva shkollen e muzikes ne vitin e trete. Nuk mundesha u humba. menyra e punes per kanto mua nuk me pelqente, me pengonte. Nuk di pse por une fillova ta humb zerin. Thjeshte nuk dija te kendoja”,_  ka thene pagarusha ne nje interviste per radion “Blue Sky”.
Nuk dihet sa kenge ka incizuar, ngase nuk ka mbajtur shenime.
_“Kam mjaft kenge te incizuara per shpirtin tim”._

Kujton koncertin madheshtor te muzikes klasike, ku ka interpretuar veprat e Bethovenit, Pucinit e Verdit te perkthyera shqip. 

_“Me vjen keq qe nuk eshte kujtuar askush ta regjistroje ate koncert.Do te me pelqente qe sot ta degjoja veten, duke interpretuar keta klasike. Ka pasur nje moskujdes, ndoshta me qellim, ose mbase kane menduar se nuk do te largohen kurre nga skena”._

Kohet e fundit eshte perballur me probleme shendetesore.Tani ndihet mire. 
_“Kam qene shume e lumtur kur ate dite u ktheva ne Aeroportin e prishtines. Nuk mendoja se do te mund te kthehesha serish. Dua te falenderoj vellaun tim qe e kam ketu afer, i cili ka bere te pamunduren, te me ndihmoje qe te shkoje te djali im ne Zvicer. Duheshin shume mjete, per te cilat me ndihmoi vellai im i vogel dhe nusja e tij, te cilet jetojne ne Belgjike. Qendrova atje tre muaj dhe ja, U KTHEVA PRAPE KETU KU ME DUAN TE GJITHE”._

*Qe nga viti 1967 Pagarusha luajti edhe ne disa filma e shfaqje, si “Dasma e pergjakur”, “Tre vete kapercejne malin”, “E kafshoja terrin”, “Lepuri me pese kembe”, “Fluturimi i Micakut”, “Daullet e te cmendurve”, etj.*

Nga gazeta "Lajm Ekskluzive"

ZeM

----------


## Ermelita

Zana e Malit , mire qe e pake marre kete iniciative  per te perkujtuar kete legjende megjithese tere forumin po ta mbushim me lavdata nuk mjaftojne per ti bere apoteoze karrieres se nje ylli si Nexhmije Pagarusha.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Per here te pare e kam pare Nexhmije Pagarushen ne Festivalin Folklorik te Gjirokastres ne vitin 1973.
Me duket se kendoi kengen "Dasma e malesorit" ose "Ani mori nuse" dhe qe nga ajo kohe e kam ndjekur vazhdimisht deri sa ajo u largua nga skena per aresye shendetesore.
Ka qene me te vertete nje brez i famshem i kengetareve shqiptare ne ish-Jugosllavi bashke me Liljana Cavollin,Shpresa Gashin,Hanife Sejfulla Reshanin,Shahindere Berjajollin,Shpresa Berishen,Gazmend Pallasken,Qamilin e Vogel,Mazllom Myezinin,Ismet Pejen,Esat Bicurrin e sa e sa kengetare te tjere.
Sot skena kosovare e kenges eshte ding me kengetare te lloj-llojshem por ashtu zeri si ai Nexhmijes zor se del ne skene dhe per shume kohe.Per me teper ajo kendoi kengen e bukur me melosin shqiptar te kultivuar nga krijuesit e famshem te Kosoves e nuk ra kurre ne "kurthin" e melosit te popujve te tjere sic ndodh sot kur nuk merret vesh se nga e ka prejardhjen kenga e melodia e saj.
Do te ishte me vlere nese do te sillej ne treg nje pjese e zgjedhur e kengeve te saj sepse ndoshta ato me siguri jane te incizuara ne studiot e Zagrebit,Ljubjanes apo Beogradit sepse Nexhmia ka patur vlere nderkombetare.
Ato duhet te sherbejne si antologji per krijuesit dhe kengetaret e rinj te cilet duhet te gjene frymezimin tek menyra e te kenduarit e saj plot ngjyra.

Jete te gjate!

P.S.Per te gjithe ata qe duan te degjojne zerin e saj: Bilbili i kenges shqipe - Nexhmije Pagarusha

----------


## fisniku29

Sikur te dërgonim Nexhin ne evrovizon!!! 
"Ah pleqeri e shkret!" (Ilir Shaqiri)
Kjo do te mbetet baresh (ruajtese) e melosit shqiptarë.
Une i deshiroj BILBILIT jete te gjatë sa malet. 

Ju lutem mos e nderpreni biseden per Nexhmijen. Le te vazhdoje biseda per Te... 

Te lutem ty qe shkrove ca citate te thena nga Nexhi te vazhdosh edhe me citate apo diq te ngjashme mbi jeten dhe veprimtarine e saj (se paku per ne gjeneratat e reja qe spatem rastin ta ndjekim ne skenë).
shume repsekt per ty qe fillove kete temë

----------


## Brari

Gezuar  ditlindjen Pagarushes.. !

Mrekulli eshte zeri i saje..

----------


## shigjeta

Dicka me shume per Nexhmije Pagarushen

Nexhmije Pagarusha lindi ne 7 Maj 1933, ne Pagarushe te Malisheves. Qe e vogel i pelqente muzika dhe filloi te merrte pjese ne shfaqjet e shkolles. Mbasi mbaroi shkollen e muzikes, ne  vitin 1956 fillon pune tek Radio Prishtina, nderkohe qe martohet me kompozitorin e njohur, _Rexho Mulliqi_, i cili kompozoi shume kenge te suksesshme te interpretuara nga ajo. 
Ne repertorin e Pagarushes numerohen rreth 150 kenge, duke filluar nga Çou more Rexho, Baresha, O kjo ane e lumit ka bilbila shume, Une ty moj te kam dashte etj. Suksesin me te madh Pagarusha e pati me ansamblin folklorik Shota te Prishtines, me te cilin kane dhene me shume se 100 koncerte ne vende te ndryshme te botes. Nexhmije Pagarusha pervec kenges popullore, ka qene adhuruese e muzikes klasike. Edhe ne kujtimet e saj shprehet qe i vjen keq qe nuk eshte bere i mundur rregjistrimi i koncertit te saj me pjese nga opera te ndryshme. 
Pervec zerit magjepes dhe interpretimit te kenges, ajo eshte e njohur edhe si aktore. Ka marr pjese ne filmat Dasma e pergjakshme maqedonase, Rruga pa kthim,  Tre vete kapercejne malin si edhe dramat televizive E kafshova terrin dhe Fluturimth i micakut.

----------


## dodoni

Vlerat e Nexhmie Pagarushes njihen nga te gjithe dhe per to diskutohet gjithkund por vlerat e burrit te saj kompozitorit Rexho Mulliqit shume pak njihen dhe shume pak diskutohet per to, per te mos thene hic. Kenget si Baresha, Ani mori nuse, Cou Rexho etj. jane komponuar nga ai. Pastaj kemi shume simfoni nga muzika klasike te komponuara po nga ai, perfshire muziken e shume filmave (seriali Era dhe Lisi etj) etj. Para disa vitesh pata kenaqesine te degjoja gjalle ne Teatrin e Operas dhe Baletit ne Tirane disa krijime te Rexho Mulliqit ne muziken klasike, vene ne skene nga Ferdinand Deda, dhe kenaqesi me te madhe nga muzika kishte kohe qe nuk kisha ndjere. 

Rexho Mulliqi, per mendimin tim, eshte nje nga kompozitoret me te mire shqiptar te te gjitha koherave.

----------


## shigjeta

Nje tjeter foto e Nexhmije Pagarushes

----------


## Brari

Krejt mire po fol o Dodon.. por "Cou rexho.. cou djalo" duhet te jete kang ma e vjeter se vet Rexho Mulliqi..
Tjeter .. Kompozitori rexho  Mulliqi asht ish-burri  i Pagarushes.. 
Nejse kjo ska rendesi.. Po vertet Rexho Mulliqi i ka shoket e ralle..
Kanga Baresha eshte nje krye kenge ne thesarin e muzikes Shqiptare.. fale Kompozitorit  te madh Rexh dhe interpretueses  se famshme Nexhmije..

Por si shpjegohet.. qe..

Ne 101 shtepija Kosovaresh qe kam qen per vizit vetem njeri e kish nji kaset me keng te Pagarushes..

a keni more trak me pagarushen.. i pyesja... 
jo valla.. 
e dukesh qe je i katundit...  i thosha..
po valla..

E kam then dhe me pare.. se ne Prishtin ( bota muzikore e Prshtines) kan bere shum gabim qe ne vitet kur Pagarusha ishte ne kulmin e forces e bukurise se zerit te saje virtuoz.. nuk diten ta shfrytezojne  maksimalisht..
Ajo eshte dasht  qe te interpretoje .. jo vec keng te muzikes popullore apo popullore te perpunuar .. por dhe keng te fondit klasik boteror.. si dhe arie nga operat e balada te ndryshme famoze.. nga kompozitoret e medhej boterore.. e athere me siguri sot do kishim jo vec nje Nen Terez te njohur ne Bote por prej kohesh dhe nje Nexhmije Pagarushe..
Kjo nuk ishte e pamundur.. sepse Tito-kardeli  nuk i ndali artistet ne jugosllavine e athershme  te japin e marrin me Boten e madhe..
Athere jo vetem ne Prishtine kishim kapacitete muzikore.. sikurse Lorenc Antonin me shoke e orkestren e RTP-se etj me nivel te larte europian.. por dhe ne orkestrat e famshme te Zagreb-Lubjanes drejtonin muzikante  nga te famshmit arberesh te Zares..
Pra Pagarusha e konsumoi talentin e saje te madh ne shum pak  hapsira muzikore.. pra si te thuash.. po e marr nji shembull per ta kuptuar.. kishim nje transoqeanik qe e ngarkuam vetem me nje grusht  pasagjere.. kur kapacitetin e ka pasur per mijra.. 

Sot mund te degjonim.. Madam Baterflain apo Kasta Diven  e Pucinit  .. apo Serenaden e Shubertit  apo Memori-n e Llojd Weberit  apo  Keng famoze  italiane e Sponjole e Franceze  e Germane  etjetj.. nen interpretimin.. e Pagarushes tone.. pra do kishim Maria Kallasin e Kiri te Kanawen tone.. 

Por cte besh.. ishin kohe kur  Inteligjenca Kosovare.. gjithmon priste urdhera verbale nga Tirana e Dulles.. per te gjetur "udhe te reja".. pra dielli u lindete te mjereve ne  lagjen bllok-Dajt .. te Tiranes.. 
ehhh  nejse smund ti kuptoni ju kto muhabete.. dhe athere kish rognera.. pra qoshe ku merrnin udhezime te ngratit Akademik te Kosoves  nga terbaco cobenet e PPSh-se.. se ku duhej ti  hedhnin gurzat..
Tash eshte vone..
Ardit Gjebrea u kujtua per Pagarushen.. por ai dhe Muzika Shqiptare sot ska me Pagarushen e re.. ppr nje Veterane.. e ne Muzik Veterani.. vec tregon ndoj prall nga e kaluara .. por nuk interpreton ma.. 

Keshtu per "dhjam qeni"  vate dhe Vacja e shkrete.. 

Nejse .. mend per her e raste tjera..

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ka nje ndryshim te madh Brar nga koha kur kendonte Pagarusha me kohen e sotme kur kendojne ata qe zor se ua mban ne mend emrat.
Pavaresisht nga sistemi, duhet pranuar se ne pergjithesi eshte punuar me profesionalizem ne arte dhe kulture (pavaresisht nga qellimet ideologjike).
Ne ato vite si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe ne Kosove jane kryer arritje te medha sa i perket po marrim si shembull vetem muziken.
Muzika deri ne vitet '50 ka qene nje muzike ahengu apo nje muzike plotesisht folklorike (e paperpunuar artistikisht).
Ka qene ai brez qe kete lloj muzike e shnderroi ne art te mirefillte dhe vuri tabanin per arritje te medha muzikore.
Pervec kesaj ai brez futi dhe muziken klasike e te lehte, gje qe edukoi shije te tjera tek shqiptaret, shije qe e afruan shqiptarin me frymen muzikore evropiane.
A e mendon Prishtinen e atyre viteve apo Tiranen (perjashtim bejne vetem Korca dhe Shkodra) se cfare niveli kulturor kishin?
Te paret kenaqeshin me speca djeges e cifteli e te dytet me pak raki e notat orientale te klarinetes.
Ne kete atmosfere lindi dhe u rrit nje talent si Pagarusha e doemos ne nje mjedis me shije te tilla ajo nuk mund te behej nje Maria Kallas.
Per ke te kendonte? Per cilin publik? Ne cilat skena?
Megjithate dhe kompozitoret e asaj kohe diten te pershtatin shijet e publikut dhe te ndikojne ne rritjen e tyre duke perpunuar kenget e mirefillta folklorike e duke ju dhene nje intonacion te kohes, gje qe dhe sot e kesaj dite kane vlera te jashtezakonshme.
Ato diten te kompozojne melos shqiptar dhe jo te grabisin tekste e nota arabo-turko-sllave sic ndodh sot me kengetare qe zor se ua mban men emrat.
Si ne Shqiperi ashtu dhe ne Kosove per mendimin tim, ka nje regres sa i perket artit dhe kultures.
Kendohet cdo gje, orkestrohet cdo gje, luhet cdo gje, pa patur asnje lloj parimi pervec atij te tregut.
Ky treg i sotem artistik qe ofron vetem tralala e trilili, ka cenuar rende shijen e shqiptarit duke e mberthyer ate me zor ne shijet orientalo-ballkanike.
Per kete une kam nje adhurim shume te madh per brezin e Pagarushes e do te deshiroja qe interpretimet e saj te sherbenin si antologji per kengetaret e rinj.
Shqiptaret duhet te dalin nga bataku i gjithanshem e ne kete kontekst dhe nga bataku i shijeve artistike.
Pagarusha eshte nje shembull i gjalle se si mund te dilet nga ky batak!

----------


## Dita

Po degjoja nje interviste qe kengetarja jone e madhe Nexhmije Pagarusha ka dhene (me duket ne dhjetor) ne linje telefonike per nje radio shqiptare ne Melbourne. E bukur dhe e dhimbshme. E bukur si zeri dhe si fytyra e Pagarushes, e dhimbshme si lenia pasdore deri ne harrim qe i behet kengetareve te medhenj. Ajo flet se RTK e ka shpikur nje pozicion ne strukturen e vet dhe e ka thirrur Pagarushen si keshilltare per muziken. Qe t'i jape nje rroge. Ajo shprehet vete me tej, se ndoshta eshte e vetmja kengetare ne Kosove qe nuk ka nje album te vetin. E tmerrshme, kur mendon se cfare prodhohet e shfaqet ne televizion e shitet e blihet.

Pastaj hyra ne forum. Mendova do te kete nje teme per Pagarushen e aty po e shtoj intervisten. Kurrgje. Ka tema per Adelinen & Co., por per Pagarushen... 

*Intervista:*

----------


## Dita

Me vjen mire qe jam gabuar dhe me vjen mire qe tema paska pasur lexime. Kur shoh ato 100000 leximet e temes tjeter si perballje...

Fiori apo Shigjeta, kush te lexoje me pare ne teme: kontrolloni opsionin "Kerko" dhe shihni se mos ka ndonje problem, se me ka ndodhur edhe here tjeter qe nuk kam mberritur tek tema e kerkuar. E kam provuar duke vene per kerkim tema qe i kam hapur vete.

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje Dita,

Menyra me e mire per te pare nese eshte hapur me pare nje teme eshte nepermjet _Arkivës_ ( http://www.forumishqiptar.com/archive/index.php/ ) . Shko tek forumi i _Muzikës Shqiptare_ dhe aty te dalin te gjitha temat.

----------


## Preng Sherri

Nexhi është nga ata margaritarë të kombit që na bënë të krenohemi me të sikurse që ajo na bëri të ndjejmë dhe të rymojmë bashkarishtë me të. Si një nga miqtë e familjës së Njohur Pagarusha_ Mulliqi më duhet të themë që kjo rjedhë nga një familje shumë patriotike teksa vëlai i saj që kishte emigruar që në vitet e 70-ta në belgjikë një nga emigrantët më në zë.
Nexhi edhe pse kishte pasur gjithnjë presione nga pushteti Jugosllav sidomos pas demonstratave të vitit 1981 për të dalë publikishtë dhe për t'i dënuar ato, ajo asnjëherë një gjë të tillë se kishte bërë.
 Më vjenë mirë që në monografin e bërë nga Shaqir fONIQI për nexhin janë përfshirë edhe disa nga shkrimet e mia për të, jo vetëm si artiste e këngës por edhe e Dramës dhe e Filmit!

----------


## xho1

Nexhmia kur ka incizuar kenget e saja nuk ka pas programe compj sic kemi sot dhe ajo ka kenduar pothuaj se gjall (live) dhe asht ba incizimi menjiher pra ska pas mundesi per permirsime ,megjithse aja nuk ka pas nevoj per kte, pra Bareshen duhet kenduar e jo te perpiqesh qe ta kendosh,Nexhmia e kendoi dhe nuk e di se kush sot mund ta kendoj live.

----------


## fatosb

Me Ket Ju Lumt Juve Qe E Keni Rrit Edhe Te Madhen Nexhmie Pagarushen Edhe Vet Kombin Ton Gjith Shqiptare.te Rroj E Te Gezoj Per Shum Vite Nexhmie Pagarusha.

----------


## Brari

Kan kohe qe dy artistet e medhenj jan lidhur aq bukur me njeri tjetrin ne kuptimin me te bukur artistik por dhe atdhetar..

i lumte arditit tone.. i cili e ri zgjoje Pagarushen dhe nji here.. per te gjithe dashamiret e muzikes ne kosove shqiperi e kudo..

sot do desha flas per duetin e tyre te bukur..  ne kte kenge te mrekullueshme..

kush na thote se kur ka dale kjo kenge?
kush e ka kompozuar..kush ka shkruar fjalet.. kur eshte kenduar e ku e nga kush... etjetj hollesira qe jan me interes.. 

lus ata qe e kan vendosur kte perle muzikore ne you te tybes..qe te ujdisin pamjet e fotot..e mundesish te vendosin dy artistet duke e kendue kte kange..

dhe njihere..jet te gjate Pagarushes e suksese arditit ne veprimtarin e tij muzikore e patriotike..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMxe-...eature=related



..

----------


## Misisonia

Ndoshta pak kush e di nje fakt.Nexhmije Pagarusha eshte E PARA dhe E VETMJA kengetare shqiptare qe ne festivalin nderkombetar ne Izrael (aty ne vitet e 70-ta) ka fituar vendin e PARE me nje kenge izraelite (Hava Nagila)...Kolosja e muzikes shqipe ka thyer kufinjte e kulmit te artit boteror kur as nuk dihej ku eshte Kosova...
Jemi te mjere qe nuk dijme dhe s`duam ta cmojme si e meriton...
Per vete e admiroj per cdo gje qe ka bere,por pa perjashtuar dhe faktin qe eshte mjaft moderne dhe percjell cdo aktivitet muzikor.Si p.sh.kur u deklarua per Adelina Ismaili-n duke thene "Adelina eshte kengetarja me origjinale e gjenerates se re"...
Megjithate,per perterirjen e Bilbilit te Kosoves me se shumti dhe absolutisht,duartrokitjen me te fuqishme meriton Ardit Gjebrea. Gjesti qe beri ai karshi Nexhmije Pagarushes,eshte nje monument ne muziken dhe kulturen shqiptare.
Mos me gjykoni pse admiroj madheshtine e shpirtit te njerezve te medhenj te kombit tim.

----------


## Misisonia

> Kan kohe qe dy artistet e medhenj jan lidhur aq bukur me njeri tjetrin ne kuptimin me te bukur artistik por dhe atdhetar..
> 
> i lumte arditit tone.. i cili e ri zgjoje Pagarushen dhe nji here.. per te gjithe dashamiret e muzikes ne kosove shqiperi e kudo..
> 
> sot do desha flas per duetin e tyre te bukur..  ne kte kenge te mrekullueshme..
> 
> kush na thote se kur ka dale kjo kenge?
> kush e ka kompozuar..kush ka shkruar fjalet.. kur eshte kenduar e ku e nga kush... etjetj hollesira qe jan me interes.. 
> 
> ...


Supersonic ka edituar CD-ne e saj ne Shqiperi me kenget me te bukura,aty mund te gjesh dhe te dhenat mbi kete kenge.Eshte veper e Rexho Mulliqit,burrit te ndjere te znj.Pagarusha.U be nje duet fantastik me Arditin.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Nje tjeter foto e Nexhmije Pagarushes


Oh sa e bukur qe eshte ,sa e madhe,kengetare e paharruar ,me kulture,inteligjente ,aktore e madhene te kenduar,shoqe e te madhes Vace Zela!I uroj jete te gjate ,kam qene dhe jam fanse e saj.
Eshte tamam Zane  Mali.... :buzeqeshje:

----------

